# First few carp



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

Smallies werent cooperating too well today so we decided to head to a spot that usually produces for us early in the season. We landed 5 or 6 fish and lost probably about the same amount. My friend landed this hog though which is an absolute pig for the river we fish. Only took a pic of this one but it was great to get into some carp again.

I also caught a smaller 2-3lb carp with a red tail and a shade of red in the body was this just a common carp or something else? Didn't get a picture sorry.


----------



## Catman63 (Aug 25, 2008)

That thing IS a pig! Congrats on the fishin'.


----------



## Harris5234 (Mar 23, 2009)

thats a real nice fish man, if you dont mind me asking what river did ya catch him on


----------



## catfish catchers (Apr 9, 2009)

what did you catch them on?


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

AnthHol said:


> I also caught a smaller 2-3lb carp with a red tail and a shade of red in the body was this just a common carp or something else? Didn't get a picture sorry.


Sounds like a redhorse sucker perhaps???
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/spe...deIndex/blackredhorse/tabid/6557/Default.aspx

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/spe...eIndex/goldenredhorse/tabid/6639/Default.aspx

John


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

Rocky River up here in NE ohio.

Caught with sweet corn.


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

Not sure jojo. Thats what crossed my head first but it was shaped more like a common and the tail was more red than anything else. Who knows.


----------

